# help me build a semi cheap decent gaming computer that i can play call of duty 4



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

hey 
i really wanna make sure i can play call of duty 4 on this computer
not to teh most maximum/spectacular level
but at least it looks good and is worth buying as well as being able to paly online with minimum lag
i created a dell 
here are the specs

Inspiron 530 Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8MB L2 cache,2.4GHz,1066FSB)

Quantity: 1

Item NumberItem Description
223-5256
Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8MB L2 cache,2.4GHz,1066FSB)
311-7751
3GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz - 4 DIMMs
310-7966
Dell USB Keyboard and Dell Optical USB Mouse
320-3000
No Monitor
320-6623
ATI Radeon HD3650 256MB
341-4811
500GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
341-5008
No Floppy Drive Included
313-5582
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium Service Pack 1
310-1966
Mouse included with Keyboard purchase
430-0412
Integrated 10/100 Ethernet
313-3137
No Modem Option
420-7468
Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 8.1
313-5270
16X DVD+/-RW Drive
313-2758
Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
313-4032
Dell A525 30 Watt 2.1 Stereo Speakers with Subwoofer
420-8085
Microsoft Works 9.0
410-1162
McAfee SecurityCenter with anti-virus, anti-spyware, firewall, 24-months
412-0360
2Yr Ltd HW WRTY, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis, 24x7 Phone Support, FL
420-7091
Included 3 GB DataSafe Online Backup for 1Yr
464-9572
No Entertainment software pre-installed
310-8626
Windows Vista Premium


Subtotal:$828.00
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Tax:$49.67

Total Price w/Discounts: $877.67

will this play call of duty 4 and other newer games at a fairly decent level?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

I discourage you from building using dell for a cheap computer. Dell has extremely high prices for substandard components. They STILL don't have their website updated with the newest video cards.
If you were to build your own with those same parts, you would be looking at 550-600$.
Better yet, build a much more powerful PC on your own. For the same $850 - you could blaze through COD4 on max settings at high resolutions.
In a nutshell, Dell should not be used when you're on a tight budget.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Toucan Sam said:


> I discourage you from building using dell for a cheap computer. Dell has extremely high prices for substandard components. They STILL don't have their website updated with the newest video cards.
> If you were to build your own with those same parts, you would be looking at 550-600$.
> Better yet, build a much more powerful PC on your own. For the same $850 - you could blaze through COD4 on max settings at high resolutions.
> In a nutshell, Dell should not be used when you're on a tight budget.


But some people just can't build computers because they've never tried it. It might be better for him to buy.


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

Toucan Sam said:


> I discourage you from building using dell for a cheap computer. Dell has extremely high prices for substandard components. They STILL don't have their website updated with the newest video cards.
> If you were to build your own with those same parts, you would be looking at 550-600$.
> Better yet, build a much more powerful PC on your own. For the same $850 - you could blaze through COD4 on max settings at high resolutions.
> In a nutshell, Dell should not be used when you're on a tight budget.




hey
i appreciate the reply
i was strongly considering building my own 
do you have a web site that i could get most of these items from?

what would you suggest me upgrade so i could "blaze" thru COD4?

thanks again 
i would hate to burden you but i prolly wouldnt be able to find the best deals
i am semi computer literate but i just dont know what to buy in certain areas
like what motherboard would i buy?
or power supply
and then i would need a good case

i would love to build my own i just dont know enough about certain items to get

thanks again for your help


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Browse around Newegg.


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was in your same situation just the other week. I knew that building a computer on my own could be much cheaper, but I had no clue at all as to what I needed to buy and how to put it together. I asked around and here is what I was recommended for the most bang for the buck:

1 

Pioneer 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model DVR-215DBK - OEM
Item #: N82E16827129020

Standard Return Policy 

$31.99

1 

Western Digital Caviar SE WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Item #: N82E16822136098

Limited 30-Day Return Policy 

$64.99

1 

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit English for System Builders 1pk DSP OEI DVD - OEM
Item #: N82E16832116488

Software Return Policy 

$109.99

1 

LITE-ON SK-1788/BS 2-Tone PS/2 Wired Standard Keyboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16823107120

Standard Return Policy 

$6.99

1 

SAPPHIRE 100242L Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail
Item #: N82E16814102747

Standard Return Policy 

$174.99

1 

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail
Item #: N82E16819115037

Processors (CPUs) Return Policy 

$169.99

1 

ASUS P5Q LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16813131295

Limited 30-Day Return Policy 

$129.99

1 

CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX - Retail
Item #: N82E16820145194

Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy 

$105.00

1 

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply - Retail
Item #: N82E16817139005

Standard Return Policy 

$109.99 

Those are the exact items I bought and I highly recommend them. You can just go to newegg.com and type in those item numbers and find the product. You will also need a case for the computer, so just pick one that you like based on how it looks an customer reviews http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090007&bop=And&Order=PRICE

And when putting it together, you can use a site like this http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671.

That is the site I used and despite knowing nothing about what I was doing I managed to get it done.


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

mlabre20 said:


> I was in your same situation just the other week. I knew that building a computer on my own could be much cheaper, but I had no clue at all as to what I needed to buy and how to put it together. I asked around and here is what I was recommended for the most bang for the buck:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





i read the review for the video card
it said it is hot
what did you do about that?


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

thats a great build he reccomended there.
As for the video card being hot, who gives a crap. It's fine. If you're feeling courageous, you can tamper with fan speeds to fix that.


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

bigpapi37 said:


> i read the review for the video card
> it said it is hot
> what did you do about that?


also what about a cooling fan????


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

i assume you mean a cpu cooling fan.
unless you plan on overclocking the stock cpu fan is just fine. I think i've heard you can even go up to 3.4ghz on stock cooling with the e8400.


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

awesome thanks for the help
anyone know where i can get a good security suite?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been using Eset Smart Security suite (one of TSF advertisers) and found it better than all the others I have had in the past - doesn't bog my 'puter down and updates and does everything else quietly in the back ground and I have found they have great customer support. 

It's not a freebie though - but I can't risk a dodgy computer security system so I sprung for the 2yr subscription at about $AUD 90 for 2 years


----------



## ripe (Jul 20, 2008)

if you want good security for free. go avast, full suite, small foot print, great protection, nice for gaming. 


for the heat the Radeon HD 4850 just google hot fix for Radeon HD 4850 or something like that and you should get how to change the fan speed from the factory 30% they have it set to, some of the eviews on new egg should also tell you how to fix the heat


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

awesome help you guys
any recomendation for a good case?
i have an old dell dimension 4700 case
could that work
all i would have to do is strip the thing and put in the new parts

that is why i was wondering about the heat
that computer burntup EVERYTHING
somethin was really wrong on it 
that is why i am in the market at the moment


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I am no expert on building - had my new 'puter built for me - but I understand that Dell computers are full of "Dell proprietary bits and pieces" and so you could run into trouble getting main stream computer parts - MBs, video cards etc to fit into their cases.

Given you are biting the bullet and getting yourself a new computer - now might be a good time to spring for a good case that will fit your needs and be less likely to cause you problems if & when you want to upgrade in the future.

I am sure other TSF members who are more knowledgeable than I will come in and give you lots of case suggestions - good luck with you new machine :wave:


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

awesome
i am kinda nervous about building my own 
any tips?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I have never been game enough to build my own:sigh: - so I am no expert - but I know there are posts somewhere on TSF about building your own computer - also check Google - there are lots of quite good publications that set out the basic dos :grin: & don'ts :4-thatsba

Also - suggest you send a PM to Linderman and or Dai (TFS experts in building) - they might be able to point you to a suitable publication to help you.

Also - there is a "sticky" at the top of the "Building" section of TSF that shows how to bench test all the components before you "bolt them into your case" - seems to be the recommended proceedure - so you don't have to chase your tail if it doesn't fire up when you complete it

Good luck - am sure it will all work out for you


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

don't discount youtube. It may not be the best teacher, but visual aids can be very handy. My eyes glaze over reading a how-to when they get to the "20 pin connector +4", 8 whatevers, but a visual really would help for me there.


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigpapi37 said:


> awesome
> i am kinda nervous about building my own
> any tips?


Follow this guide http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671

Go through that step by step, with your case and motherboard manual by your side, and you should have no problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would spend the extra $50-70 on a decent new case you'll have problems using the Dell with front panel connections and motherboard placement that you don't want on a first build or any build for that matter.


----------



## ripe (Jul 20, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> I would spend the extra $50-70 on a decent new case you'll have problems using the Dell with front panel connections and motherboard placement that you don't want on a first build or any build for that matter.




i agree with wrench, a new case would be a good thing to have so you know your gonna get decent cooling and, easier placement


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Can the OP repost, the final intended build please?


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

The $500 gaming computer:
http://www.hardware-revolution.com/a-gaming-computer-for-500-you-bet-v20/


----------



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Can the OP repost, the final intended build please?


i havent started to buy the stuff yet
i need to make the money first i have most of it i just need one or two more paychecks


----------

